# Can anyone help me find live bait in Port Hacking?



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I am planning a trip out in port hacking over the weekend and was wondering if anyone could point out some good spots to locate squid, yakkas etc.

I have a few spots in mind to check out (although I have never tried them), as indicated in the picture below. I have heard Tonkin Park and Gymea baths are good places to start.

If anyone has some local knowledge, please let me know if I am on the right track.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

gday deano.

I know a few spots for yakkas, pilchards and squid. where abouts are you planning to launch and what are you targeting?


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Davey,

I haven't decided where I will be launching from, because that will depend on what the bait prospects are (I usually launch from Grays Point or Yowie Bay). I am particularly keen on getting some squid with yakkas a close second. If I can get some of these I might head out to the entrance to Bate Bay and try for some of the bigger targets such as Kingfish, mulloway and snapper.


----------



## DrJon (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi guys; I've seen bait hanging around the eastern end of Bate bay just near the headland there, and also had a small school of rat Kingies go under me there too, so this place is worth a shot. I'd be keen to come out Sat morning if anyone else is up for it.
Jon


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm planning a Sunday morning bash somewhere (Port Hacking or Kurnell). If you want to hit the entrance to Port Hacking and out to Jibbon Bombora then the best bait spot is off the eastern end of Jibbon beach where the rocks start. Plenty of squid and yakkas over the seagrass there. Its a bit of a paddle across from the nearest launch spot (Dolans Bay) though. I'm up for it if the conditions are good.

Theres schools of pilchards almost everywhere in the deeper sections of the Port, however they are almost always in Dolans Bay and off Lilli Pilli point. All you need to do is burley hard and they'll find you. A great spot is just off the wharf at Dolans BAy (theres also yakkas near the wharf) .A sabiki jig is best to catch them, but I normally use a single hook with a small bit of peeled prawn. Pilchards don't survive well and will all die in a few minutes after capture.

Squid are hard to find consistently. Theres an old italian bloke who fishes every day out of his tinny in the Port, just for squid. Best bet is to spot him and then fish where he is.... :lol: All of the seagrass beds hold squid, and normall yakkas are around the same spots.

If you're going out Sunday, put up a post. Thanks


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

15 yrs ago ( doesn't sound so bad if said fast )  i used to fish port hacking couple of times a week, some lovely spots and nice fish there..
most mornings i would catch yackas from around dolans bay wharf.. 
my fav spots were the drop off from the sandbar in dolans bay for flatties, or fishing with the current back into jibbon bommie for snapper & kings etc.
also remember a patch of reef in bate bay straight out from the kingsway though cant remember its name :?


----------

